# Splash Siamese babies



## Kec5105 (Jun 25, 2015)

I am particularly fond of the second one from the right, with the dark face 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

lovely chubby babies.


----------



## vicky1804 (Feb 19, 2009)

Gorgeous
Please tell me you are near London and that you have one looking for a new home


----------



## Zamwyn (Apr 29, 2015)

I'm looking forward to see how these progress, I'm a big siamese fan but generally not that interested in splash, although curious about pointed ones as you don't see those very often. At least I don't. =)


----------



## caroline12 (Feb 29, 2016)

Looking for a couple of boys. I'm around the Hamilton/ Toronto area. Tell me if you are interested in selling of giving them away


----------



## Kec5105 (Jun 25, 2015)

Vicky1804 I wish I was closer but I'm in the US! Pennsylvania actually. I'd be happy to save you some if you come get them lol.

Zamwyn I'll take some updated pics of these guys tonight or tomorrow, a few of them seem to loose the point as they molt but there is a pair with really nice points and really dark splashing that I'll probably keep and cross back to each other and see if I can't keep going. They are really pretty!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kec5105 (Jun 25, 2015)

The first pictures are the girls


































And here are the boys, along with some boys from some other litters

































They are also satin angoras. I personally think splashes look better with short hair but I like these guys a lot and they are super sweet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zamwyn (Apr 29, 2015)

I'm of the opinion almost everything looks better on lh, so I think these are extra lovely.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

caroline12 said:


> Looking for a couple of boys. I'm around the Hamilton/ Toronto area. Tell me if you are interested in selling of giving them away


Hello! I'm in Toronto and have a couple of satin male babies ready March 20th. They are splashed.  
They really shouldn't live together though.


----------

